
Show HN: My Raspberry Pi 2 Cluster - rcarmo
http://rcarmo.sl.pt:8888
======
fit2rule
Would love to know what its like to use this cluster with distcc .. for
example what impact it would have on compiling the Linux kernel?

Also, I'm a Lua fan. Anyone know of something similar that can be done in Lua
instead of Clojure/Python?

------
egil
For more info, see [https://github.com/rcarmo/raspi-
cluster/blob/master/README.m...](https://github.com/rcarmo/raspi-
cluster/blob/master/README.md)

------
mariocarvalho
Nice to see some people posting from Portugal! Can you provide more info about
your setup?

~~~
rcarmo
It's all on Github. Also, I blog at
[http://taoofmac.com](http://taoofmac.com), but this week I haven't had much
time to write about the cluster itself.

------
bnejad
"He's dead, Jim!"

~~~
rcarmo
IP changed, and DNS failed to update.

------
allanmacgregor
Please post more details about the build .

~~~
rcarmo
It's all on the About link, on Github :)

------
confiscate
what are you using this cluster for? mathematical data processing?

